# Μεταφραστές ανθρώπων ή διερμηνείς συμπεριφορών



## N10 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_1_05/04/2009_309763

*Μεταφραστές ανθρώπων ή διερμηνείς συμπεριφορών
Το τελευταίο μυθιστόρημα του Iσπανού Χαβιέρ Μαρίας αποτελεί το πιο φιλόδοξο αλλά και το πιο ολοκληρωμένο εγχείρημά του*

Της Εφης Γιαννοπουλου

ΧΑΒΙΕΡ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ

Το πρόσωπό σου αύριο, Ι. Πυρετός και λόγχη

μτφ. Βιβή Φωτοπούλου

εκδ. Σέλας

Υπάρχουν συγγραφείς που γράφουν πάντα το ίδιο βιβλίο, που προσθέτουν ακατάπαυστα ψηφίδες, εμβαθύνοντας και εμπλουτίζοντας την προσέγγιση των ίδιων ερωτήσεων, των ίδιων εμμονών. Σ’ αυτούς ανήκει ο Χαβιέρ Μαρίας, ο σημαντικότερος εν ζωή Ισπανός συγγραφέας και ένας από τους καλύτερους στην Ευρώπη. Με τα χρόνια έχει δημιουργήσει ένα ύφος προσωπικό, απόλυτα αναγνωρίσιμο κι ένα συνεκτικό σύμπαν χαρακτήρων και θεματικών. Από τον «Αισθηματικό άντρα» (1986) και περισσότερο από το «Ολες οι ψυχές» (1988) στα μυθιστορήματά του η αφήγηση της δράσης μειώνεται διαρκώς αφήνοντας χώρο στο στοχασμό, όχι όμως ένα στοχασμό με την αυστηρότητα της φιλοσοφίας, που αποκλείει τα λογικά κενά και τις αντιφάσεις, αλλά λογοτεχνικό, που ανασκάπτει και σχολιάζει ελεύθερα τα της ζωής. Γι’ αυτό και στο ύφος του κυριαρχούν οι διαρκείς παρεκβάσεις, ο πολλαπλασιασμός των ενδεχομένων, η εξαντλητική χρήση συνώνυμων ή σχεδόν συνώνυμων, αντίθετων ή σχεδόν αντίθετων λέξεων. Εκλεκτικός μεταφραστής ο ίδιος από τα αγγλικά, επινοεί από το 1986 αποκλειστικά αφηγητές που είναι με την ευρύτερη έννοια μεσολαβητές του λόγου. Ενας ερμηνευτής όπερας, ένας καθηγητής λογοτεχνίας, ένας μεταφραστής-διερμηνέας, ένας συγγραφέας-φάντασμα, για να φτάσει πια στην πιο ακραία μεταμόρφωση, ένα μεταφραστή ανθρώπων ή διερμηνέα ζωών, όπως αποκαλούνται οι υπάλληλοι της βρετανικής υπηρεσίας πληροφοριών ΜΙ6.

Μυστική υπηρεσία

Αυτό το τελευταίο του μυθιστόρημα, που με τον τίτλο «Το πρόσωπό σου αύριο», και τρεις διαφορετικούς υπότιτλους (Πυρετός και λόγχη, Χορός και όνειρο, Δηλητήριο και σκιά και αντίο) κυκλοφόρησε σε τρεις τόμους στην Ισπανία, μέσα σε ένα διάστημα πέντε χρόνων (2002 - 2007), αποτελεί το πιο φιλόδοξο αλλά και το πιο ολοκληρωμένο εγχείρημά του. Ο αφηγητής, ο Χακόμπο ή Χάιμε ή Ζακ ή Γιάγο ή Τζακ (ανάλογα με το ποιος του απευθύνεται) Ντέθα είναι γνωστός στους αναγνώστες του. Ηταν ο ίδιος στο «Ολες οι ψυχές» (εκεί δηλωνόταν μονάχα με το αρχικό Χ. του ονόματός του), επισκέπτης καθηγητής τότε στην Οξφόρδη, που περνούσε τις ώρες του στα παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία της.

Στο τέλος του μυθιστορήματος μαθαίναμε πως είχε επιστρέψει στη Μαδρίτη, είχε παντρευτεί και είχε αποκτήσει ένα γιο. Τώρα, χρόνια μετά, πατέρας μιας κόρης ακόμη, έχει επιστρέψει στην Αγγλία, υπό το βάρος ενός πρόσφατου και οδυνηρού διαζυγίου, για να βρεθεί στη σκιώδη μυστική υπηρεσία τα μέλη της οποίας προσπαθούν να ερμηνεύσουν συμπεριφορές, να προβλέψουν το μέλλον των ανθρώπων, να δουν για ποιες προδοσίες και ποιους ηρωισμούς είναι ικανοί, για ποιες φρικαλεότητες ή ανδραγαθήματα, δηλαδή να διαβάσουν σήμερα το αυριανό τους πρόσωπο.

Στον πρώτο τόμο του μυθιστορήματος, που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε στα ελληνικά, ο Μαρίας θέτει ουσιαστικά τα θεμέλια της ιστορίας του. Και ξεκινά με ένα θαυμάσιο αφορισμό: «Δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να λέει κανείς τίποτα...». Παράξενο προοίμιο για τον χείμαρρο των 1.600 σελίδων που θα ακολουθήσουν! Στις 474 σελίδες του η ιστορία παρουσιάζεται αναδρομικά και με βασικό καμβά τα γεγονότα μιάμισης μέρας, ενός κρύου μπουφέ που παραθέτει ο ηλικιωμένος φίλος του αφηγητή, ο Πήτερ Γουίλερ, Βρετανός ισπανιστής της Οξφόρδης, (εκεί ο Ντέθα θα γνωρίσει το μελλοντικό αφεντικό του στη ΜΙ6), και της νύχτας και του πρωινού που θα ακολουθήσουν, όπου ο Γουίλερ θα του προτείνει να ενταχθεί στην εν λόγω υπηρεσία.

Ωστόσο η εξιστόρηση διακόπτεται διαρκώς από άτακτες παρεκβάσεις με κατεύθυνση άλλοτε προς το παρελθόν και πιο συχνά προς το μέλλον, προς τις εμπειρίες του αφηγητή ως κατασκόπου. Πολλές είναι οι εμμονές του Μαρίας που επανέρχονται και σε τούτο το μυθιστόρημα: η εμπιστοσύνη και η προδοσία, οι συνέπειες της αφήγησης, τόσο για κείνον που μιλάει όσο και για κείνον που ακούει, η κοινή ζωή του ζευγαριού, ο έρωτας και το τέλος του, το πέρασμα από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη, η αναποφασιστικότητα και η εκλογή. Εδώ όμως υπάρχει, εντονότερη απ’ ό,τι σε προηγούμενα βιβλία του, η πολιτική και ιστορική διάσταση.

Ο Δεύτερος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος και ο Ισπανικός Εμφύλιος πρωταγωνιστούν στο μυθιστόρημα· ο πρώτος γιατί τότε γεννήθηκε η περίφημη υπηρεσία «μεταφραστών ατόμων» που στρατολόγησε Βρετανούς διανοούμενους, ο δεύτερος κυρίως λόγω της προσωπικής ιστορίας του αφηγητή, αλλά και του συγγραφέα, του οποίου ο πατέρας (ο φιλόσοφος Χουλιάν Μαρίας) προδόθηκε από τον καλύτερό του φίλο μετά το τέλος του εμφυλίου με δυσάρεστες αν και όχι μοιραίες συνέπειες. Εκεί βρίσκει τη θέση της και η ιστορία του τροτσκιστή ηγέτη Αντρές Νιν, που δολοφονήθηκε στον Εμφύλιο από τους κομμουνιστές, αφού βασανίστηκε φρικτά, χωρίς ωστόσο να προδώσει, αλλά και ο στοχασμός για τις συνέπειες της 11/9. Παρών είναι βέβαια ο Σαίξπηρ (ο Μαρίας παραπέμπει συχνά σ’ αυτόν, και όχι μόνο στους τίτλους), ο Θερβάντες, αλλά και ο Ιαν Φλέμινγκ, ενώ συχνά ο αναγνώστης νιώθει τους απόηχους του Χένρι Τζέιμς και του Προυστ.

Ιδιαίτερο χιούμορ

Ο πρώτος τόμος αυτού του πληθωρικού και μαγευτικού μυθιστορήματος παρασύρει τον αναγνώστη αλλά και τον αφήνει με αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Πλάι σε γοητευτικούς, λεπτοδουλεμένους χαρακτήρες, άλλοι, αδροί ακόμη, υπόσχονται την ολοκλήρωσή τους. Στο τέλος, το σασπένς φτάνει στα όριά του, με την εμφάνιση στο σπίτι του αφηγητή μιας δίχως όνομα ακόμη επισκέπτριας, μια νύχτα καταρρακτώδους βροχής. Με τις πάντα παρούσες πινελιές του ιδιαίτερου χιούμορ του, ο Μαρίας δίνει σ’ αυτό το μυθιστόρημα μερικές από τις καλύτερες, τις πιο βαθιές και αιχμηρές καταβυθίσεις στην ανθρώπινη ψυχή. Αλησμόνητη η ανάλυση για το μοιρασμένο γέλιο και το πώς ενώνει φίλους κι εραστές (σ. 254-5).

Στα ελληνικά, με τον Χαβιέρ Μαρίας έχουν καταπιαστεί μέχρι τώρα πέντε μεταφραστές. Το ιδιαίτερο ύφος του σίγουρα θα ήταν καλύτερο να είχε βρει ένα και μόνο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο. Ωστόσο, η Βιβή Φωτοπούλου είναι εκείνη που έχει μεταφράσει τα περισσότερα βιβλία του, τρία μέχρι τώρα, κι έτσι τον γνωρίζει καλά και ακολουθεί με άνεση τους μαιάνδρους της σκέψης του. Ανυπομονούμε για τη συνέχεια.


----------

